

Show HN: improved HN bookmarklet - k7d
http://kaspa.rs/hn-bookmarklet/

======
k7d
This was a quick 15 min hack last night based on the new API. It's different
from the original bookmarklet in two ways:

1) If the URL is already added to HN, it will go straight to disucssion
thread, without automatically voting

2) If the URL is not yet added, it will ask if you want to submit it

------
micmcg
Nice. I've got a bookmarklet I wrote exactly like this, which has morphed into
chrome extension to automatically notify you when their is a HN discussion for
the page you are on. Should polish it up and release it. Good work

------
tobylane
Doesn't work in Opera 11.11. Really good idea though.

~~~
k7d
Fixed. Thanks for the tip.

------
trickjarrett
Nicely done, worked perfectly in FF4.

